
Lessons from Four Months in the PIE Startup Incubator - ryanwaggoner
http://ryanwaggoner.com/2012/01/6-lessons-from-four-months-in-the-pie-startup-incubator/
======
turoczy
Thank you so much for your insights, your guidance, and your candor. It was
great working with you as a founder. I can't wait to have you involved in PIE
as a mentor.

------
nirvana
We were accepted to Startup Chile and there are two benefits to being in that
incubator as I see it. First, the money is a significant one. It adds 6 months
to our runway before we need to take outside money, possibly allowing us to
never need outside money. Secondly, it gives us some social proof since it is
a competitive admission. Hopefully this will help us find advisors (which is
what we need right now more than investors.)

I look forward to your follow up post on not taking money. I think for some
businesses it is possibly the right path. Or, as an alternative, taking small
amounts of money on the order of $100k-$1M investment total rather than the
$5M-$20M that seems to be the goal of many startups.

